# MFS how I am done with you.



## Bowhunter (Jul 20, 2015)

Just a quick vent this morning... Yesterday not one, not two, but THREE knob locks fell to pieces in my hands while attempting to instal them. F you MFS! I paid good money for those $2 Chinese locks! Who's crap should I buy now?


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Just buy a re-key kit. i haven't bought a*



Bowhunter said:


> Just a quick vent this morning... Yesterday not one, not two, but THREE knob locks fell to pieces in my hands while attempting to instal them. F you MFS! I paid good money for those $2 Chinese locks! Who's crap should I buy now?


lock in over a year. They just get moved from on property to the next if possible. Also if I know a property is going to close, I have no problem taking the padlocks if it works out. Just grabbed a couple yesterday. The owners contractor was happy to have me take them off.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

We have tried bargain locks and that too was a nightmare. We order 1500-2000.00 a month in locks. The best place we have found so far is buylockbox.com. I'm not spamming for them just saying they have given us the best product so far.

If someone has a better option I would love to hear it. We have had some terrible locks in the past. Screws that cross thread, knoblocks that won't lock because the center is too big for the plastic tab, padlocks that won't open with the proper key. Deadbolts that won't lock but will with a key in them, Deadbolts that won't give the key back! I can go on and on but I have to go do a rekey.:thumbup:


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

http://www.carrdan.com/

They are ok locks. the best part for me is they are local


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*safeguard*

when that happen with safeguard locks i would use taping screws to put them together and then call 2 days later when i was near and say the locks were busted off.. F safeguard ..


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

I've been using MFS for over a year now and never had 1 fall apart. Had a few that shipped without some hardware, called them and they threw in a few freebies on the next order. I'm about to order another case now from them. You can try bargainlocks.com but I've never liked their locks, they never seem to line up right. To each their own though, I know a few guys that swear by them.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Is NuSet still in business? They were always the leader in Preservation Locks. Maybe not the cheapest but definitely the best hands down.


----------



## Bowhunter (Jul 20, 2015)

Wannabe said:


> Is NuSet still in business? They were always the leader in Preservation Locks. Maybe not the cheapest but definitely the best hands down.


Apparently they are and I like what I see. Thanks for the info.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Cheaper to repin them............


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

I bought a repinning kit and was saving all th e old keys so when I could I would only be out well HMMMM nothing but time to repin and am still 15 years later doing it with 100% profit ! Roper locks were Ok in 8 years only had one come apart and they sent a few free on the next order


----------

